# مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد



## RAFAT RAMZY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

هذة دعوة لكل المسلمين لقراة جريدة الاهرام المصرية فى عددها الصادر يوم السبت 8/12/2006 صفحة (يوم جديد ) حيث طالعتنا بالخبر الاتى مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد وقالت انة بعيدا عن اختلاف الديانات وصدام الحضارات وجة سفير فلسطين فى اليونان سمير ابو غزالة الشكر لرجل الاعمال المسيحى العربى سعيد خورى الذى اعلن عن تبرعة لاعادة بناء مسجد فى بيت حانو ن الفلسطينى الذى دمرتة اسرائيل على حسابة الخاص ليصلى فية المسلمين وعلى احدث طراز معمارى وهنا اتسائل على ماذا يدل هذا العمل واجابتى بكل بساطة ان هذة هى المسيحية دين المحبة ودين السلام والتاخى وكما قال السيد المسيح (احبوا اعدائكم وباركوا لاعنيكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم )واتسال لماذا لا يحدث العكس ونجد المسلمين يتبرعون لبناء كنيسة بدلا من الهجوم على الكنائس وهدمها وتكسيرها واحراقها واتسال لماذا لا يثبتوا ايضا ان الاسلام دين محبة وسلام وتاخى وانة بعيد عن العنف والتعصب والكراهية والارهاب وان يعرفوا ان الدين للة وحدة وان الوطن للجميع :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ان الدين عند الله الاسلام


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (9 ديسمبر 2006)

OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> ان الدين عند الله الاسلام



يراجل حرام عليك هو برضة اللة ارهابى ولا انتحارى ولا مدروش ولاللللللللللللل اقولك اية ولا اية استغفر اللة ياخى عارف اللة اية (اللة محبة )وكفاية عليك كدة :yahoo:


----------



## huda (10 ديسمبر 2006)

على العموم هو المستفيد الاول من الشي الي عمله
ويمكن هذا العمل هو الي راح يدخله الجنه


----------



## kimo14th (10 ديسمبر 2006)

للاسف التبرع لكنيسه يعد كفرا لدى الاخوه المسلمين


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (10 ديسمبر 2006)

huda قال:


> على العموم هو المستفيد الاول من الشي الي عمله
> ويمكن هذا العمل هو الي راح يدخله[/COLOR] معقول برايك يدخل الجنة وهو مسيحى هو مش دة برضة كافر زى ما بتقولوا ولا غيرتو ا رايكم وعشان شوية فلوس اتبرع بيها يدخل عندكم الجنة يابلاش واللة


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (10 ديسمبر 2006)

kimo14th قال:


> للاسف التبرع لكنيسه يعد كفرا لدى الاخوه المسلمين



مين عارف يمكن ربنا يهديهم للحق ويبعدهم عن التكفير والارهاب ويعرفوا ان اللة محبة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*أدى المسيحية بجد

حب للأخر 

الله محبة 

شكرآ يا رأفت على الخبر الحلو اللى اوضح ان المسيحية قول و فعل 

الرب يباركك *


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (11 ديسمبر 2006)

و كمان صارت بالاردن في نائب تبرع لبناء مسجد
و هذا يدل على طيبة قلب المسيحيه


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (11 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا اخى رافت على الموضوع وممكن يكون فى حد مسلم بيساعد اخوه المسيحى بس احنا مش واخدين بالنا 
لان اللى اخدنا بالنا منه هو واحد من رجال الاعمال المشاهير الذى توجه الاضواء عليهم
ولكن الحياة مواقف ومن الممكن ان يتعرض احدنا مسلمين او مسيحين للمسانده من الطرف الاخر 
فى موقف ما
من الممكن انه لايكون موقف جامد يسمع به العالم ولكن يكفى تاثيره على صاحبه
وكما قلت لك من قبل اخى رافت انه ليس جميع المسلمين كما تظن ولكن انت ترى الجزء السئ فقط
فانظر حولك بنظرة تفاؤل صغيره وسترى الكثير ممن تود رؤيتهم حقا
وشكرا مره اخرى على الموضوع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
(كل عام وانت بخير)


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (11 ديسمبر 2006)

RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> يراجل حرام عليك هو برضة اللة ارهابى ولا انتحارى ولا مدروش ولاللللللللللللل اقولك اية ولا اية استغفر اللة ياخى عارف اللة اية (اللة محبة )وكفاية عليك كدة :yahoo:




 و من قال ان الله ارهابى ولا انتحارى من يجرؤ على قول ذلك

و من قال لك انت ان الاسلام يأمر بالارهاب او بالقتل او بالانتحار 


معذره انت فاهم الاسلام خطأ

لو فعلا عاوز تفهم و عاوز تعرف من اجل معرفه الحق و ليس من اجل الجدال اتفضل رد على رسالتى دى و انا مستعد نبدأ واحده واحده لحد مالحق يظهر لوحدو

:spor22:


----------



## عبد الاله (12 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبرع شخص بمسجد

وفي بلاد الاسلام تهدم الاف المساجد

تلعبون على مين انتم ؟

الاههكم محبة

وانتم 24 ساعه قتل وسفك واغتصاب في كل مكان


----------



## Coptic Man (12 ديسمبر 2006)

عبد الاله قال:


> يتبرع شخص بمسجد
> 
> وفي بلاد الاسلام تهدم الاف المساجد
> 
> ...


 
*ايه معني كلامك *

*مين اللي في بلاد الاسلام بيهدم الاف المساجد ؟؟؟*

*وفين بنقتل فيكم زي ما بتقول ياريت توضح كلامك*


----------



## kimo14th (12 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى عبدالاله 

تصرفات البشر لا تؤخذ على الدين


----------



## عبد الاله (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الـصـور ابـلغ من الكـلام ..!!



























http://www.foxnews.com/images/144693/3_21_sr_kelly_111504_1.jpg 

الاهكم محبه وسلام ..! اليس كذالك ؟!


----------



## نور الهدى (12 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بدون تعليق !!!!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## عبد الاله (12 ديسمبر 2006)

صورة لجنين استخرج من بطن امه مصابا بعيار ناري بالعراق 

الصور أدناه برهان أخر على مدى همجية عبـاد الصليب

فقد أطلقوا الرصاص على أمرأة حامل بشهرها الثامن 

وهي تقف أمام باب منزلها بمدينة الموصل 

وتركوها تنزف 

فلما حملها جيرانها الى المستشفى وأجريت لها عملية قيصرية لأنقاذ الجنين

وجد ميتا 

بعد أن أخترق جسدة البريء الرصاص  الدنيء.. 

فهل من جريمة أبشع وهل من إرهاب أشنع من ذلك ؟


----------



## عبد الاله (12 ديسمبر 2006)

وصيه الاهكم الاه المحبة والسلام !!

سفر صموئيل الاول 15-2 (هكذا يقول رب الجنود.اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر. 3 فالآن اذهب واضرب عماليق وحرموا كل ما له ولا تعف عنهم *بل اقتل رجلا وامرأة.طفلا ورضيعا.بقرا وغنما.جملا وحمارا*)




*وصية الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لجنوده في احد المعارك*

 "… لا تخونوا ولا تغلوا، ولا تغدروا، ولا تحتلوا، ولا تقتلوا طفلا صغيرًا،ولا شيخًا كبيرًا، ولا امرأة، ولا تعقروا نخلاً ولا تحرقوه، ولا تقطعوا شجرة مثمرة، ولا تذبحوا شاة ولا بقرة ولا بعيرًا إلا لمأكلة، وسوف تمرون بأقوام قد فرَّغوا أنفسهم في الصوامع، فدعوهم وما فرغوا أنفسهم له".

*الصوامع : الكنائس


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (12 ديسمبر 2006)

عبد الاله قال:


> يتبرع شخص بمسجد
> 
> وفي بلاد الاسلام تهدم الاف المساجد
> 
> ...



  يراجل حرام عليك هدم المساجد فى العراق دة بين السنة والشيعة وهما مسلمين مع بعض بيموتوا بعض وكل الصور دة مفبركة علشان تشعل الفتنة ضد المسيحيين اما القتل والارهاب موجود فقط فى الدول الاسلامية فقط ففى العراق المسلمين سنة وشيعة وفى الصومال (المحاكم الاسلامية والحكومة الاسلامية  ) وفى السودان  (دافور والحكومة  ) مسلمين مع بعض  وايضا افغانستان طالبان والحكومة مسلمين مع بعض ودول كثيرة بس اسلامية فقط اما الدول المسيحية فلا يوجد قتل او ارهاب شعوب تعيش فى سلام وامان واحترام لكل البشر فتعال الى ايطاليا وشوف احنا العرب عايشين ازاى فى محبة وسلام واحترام وكل الناس بتحترمنا لاننا ناجحين فى عملنا سواء مسيحيين او مسلمين وربنا يهديكم


----------



## عبد الاله (12 ديسمبر 2006)

> يراجل حرام عليك هدم المساجد فى العراق دة بين السنة والشيعة وهما مسلمين مع بعض بيموتوا بعض وكل الصور دة مفبركة علشان تشعل الفتنة ضد المسيحيين اما القتل والارهاب موجود فقط فى الدول الاسلامية فقط ففى العراق المسلمين سنة وشيعة وفى الصومال (المحاكم الاسلامية والحكومة الاسلامية ) وفى السودان (دافور والحكومة ) مسلمين مع بعض وايضا افغانستان طالبان والحكومة مسلمين مع بعض ودول كثيرة بس اسلامية فقط اما الدول المسيحية فلا يوجد قتل او ارهاب شعوب تعيش فى سلام وامان واحترام لكل البشر فتعال الى ايطاليا وشوف احنا العرب عايشين ازاى فى محبة وسلام واحترام وكل الناس بتحترمنا لاننا ناجحين فى عملنا سواء مسيحيين او مسلمين وربنا يهديكم


 
انت بتكذب على نفسك ولا تكذب علينا ؟؟

امريكا رأس الصليب تخرج وتعترف بجرائمها .!!

وانت تقول لا مفبركه ؟

عجبي !!

اين عقلك ؟


الم يعيثوا عباد الصليب في بلاد الاسلام الفساد ؟


كل محنه الا والنصارى واليهود دخل فيها ..

انتم عايشين في محبه وسلام ؟

ولا عايشين في شرب الدماء وتعذيب المسلمين ؟


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (12 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> ولكن دينك العنصري ورسولك العنصري يقول انه حتى المسيحي الجيد والمؤمن الذي يصنع الحسنات لا يدخل الجنة
> 
> محمد يقول إنه لا يدخل الجنة إلا نفس مسلمة
> 
> ...






اولا من غير سب للدين او للنبى احنا بنتكلم باحترام

انت دلوقتى بتجيب سيره سيد الخلق ليه 


فعلا كلامك صح وتمام ميه فى الميه

الجنه للمؤمنين بس 
الموحدين بالله
بس
بس
بس


" و قالوا لن يدخل الجنه الا من كان هودا او نصارى تلك امانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين .. بلى من اسلم وجهه لله و هو محسن فله اجره عند ربه و لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ... و الذين كفروا و كذبوا باياتنا اولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون "


" انه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنه و مأواه النار و ما للظالمين من انصار "



ان الله لا ىيقبل العمل الا من مسلم

الا تروا انكم تشركون بالله
انتم تقولون ان الله ثالث ثلاثه 
تقولون ان الله هو المسيح
تعالى الله عما تقولون علوا كبيرا :ranting: 






و لو انفق هذا الرجل ملء الارض ذهبا و هو مشرك بالله ما دخل الجنه ولا شم ريحها 

و نحن المسلمين نبغضكم فى الله يا نصارى 
عارفين ليه
لانكم تسبون الله و تفتروا على الله غير الحق و تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون
نحن نبغضكم لذلك
انتم تسبون الله و تتهمونه بان له صاحبه وولد
اى دين هذا الذى يسمح بشرب الخمر و اكل لحم الخنزير 

اى دين هذا الذى يستبيح دماء الناس 

 نحن اذا فتحنا  بلد نشرنا فيها الاسلام ولا اكره فى الدين اللى عاوز يسلم يسلم بالاقناع  و من لم يرد الدخول فى الاسلام يدفع الجزيه كمقابل ان يدافع عنه المسلمين  و يعيش فى سلام

هذا هو الاسلام...... 

اما انتم فانظروا   ما تفعلونه فى العراق و لبنان و ما تطلعون اليه 

و الصور واضحه

حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ييييييييييييي عبدالة  الصليب دة فخر لكل مسيحى والصليب فى قلب كل مسيحى وهو زينة المسيحية والعالم كلة ماعدا الدول اللى انت منها واللى حاقدة على المسيحية وياريت لا تهرب من الاجابة على ما يحدث بين المسلمين فى الدول اللى قلتها لك العراق والصومال والسودان وافغانستان وحماس وفتح والشيعة والسنة فى العراق وسيبك من الصليب اللى تاعبك


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (12 ديسمبر 2006)

انا عاوز اعرف انا مشاركتى بتتحذف ليه


هو عشان انا بقول الحق
لو عندكوا الجراه على الحوار تسيبوا المشاركه

و كفايه كبر و غرور بقى
على ايه كل دا


----------



## jordan1 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ عبدالاله 
فيه مسيحيين والله ععالراس من مواقفهم الانسانيه
والمحايدة والباحثة عن الحق


الديانة لا يحكم بها

يمكن ان تقول امريكا - بريطانيا
لاتقل الدين..................... هذيا تعقيب​


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (12 ديسمبر 2006)

عبد الاله قال:


> الـصـور ابـلغ من الكـلام ..!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




لا تعليييييييق


----------



## THE GALILEAN (12 ديسمبر 2006)

OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> اولا من غير سب للدين او للنبى احنا بنتكلم باحترام
> 
> مين الي سب يا اخي ؟
> 
> ...



-


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (12 ديسمبر 2006)

اية ياعم اسامة انت مش عايش فى الدنيا ولا اية فتح اسلامى اية ياعم احنا حنرجع للجاهلية من تانى ولا اية دة الدول الاسلامية عايشة فى حماية امريكا


----------



## elsadawey2 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*سفر صموئيل الاول 15-2 (هكذا يقول رب الجنود.اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر. 3 فالآن اذهب واضرب عماليق وحرموا كل ما له ولا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا وامرأة.طفلا ورضيعا.بقرا وغنما.جملا وحمارا)

وصية الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لجنوده في احد المعارك

"… لا تخونوا ولا تغلوا، ولا تغدروا، ولا تحتلوا، ولا تقتلوا طفلا صغيرًا،ولا شيخًا كبيرًا، ولا امرأة، ولا تعقروا نخلاً ولا تحرقوه، ولا تقطعوا شجرة مثمرة، ولا تذبحوا شاة ولا بقرة ولا بعيرًا إلا لمأكلة، وسوف تمرون بأقوام قد فرَّغوا أنفسهم في الصوامع، فدعوهم وما فرغوا أنفسهم له".

*الصوامع : الكنائس*


----------



## elsadawey2 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الهدف الأساسي لتبرع رجل الاعمال هذا ببناء المسجد هو الظهور الاعلامي لا أكثر ولا أقل فهو يريد دعايه مجانيه لنفسه فقام بهذا العمل واين انه في فلسطين محط أنظار العالم كله حتي يهتف له الناس ويهللوا باسمه ويضيف لنفسه مجدا وظهورا اعلاميا فقط لا غير تماما كما تفضلت الاخت القائله بان نائب اردني قد قام بذلك ايضا والمغزي واضح جدا اختي الفاضله انه لكسب المزيد والمزيد من اصوات الناخبين لا أكثر ولا أقل كلها اهداف فرديه الهدف منها الظهور واللمعان تحت الأضواء 

هذا ليس معناه اني لا اتقبل ما قام به كلاهما لا بل اني فقط احب ان تظهر الأمور بمظهرها الطبيعي فهم قاموا بذلك لاهداف تخدم مصالحهم الشخصيه فقط لا غير فليتنا لا نهلل ونصفق ونلبس الحق بالباطل ولتكن الامور موضوعه في نصابها الطبيعي والحقيقي من وراءها


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (12 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> الهدف الأساسي لتبرع رجل الاعمال هذا ببناء المسجد هو الظهور الاعلامي لا أكثر ولا أقل فهو يريد دعايه مجانيه لنفسه فقام بهذا العمل واين انه في فلسطين محط أنظار العالم كله حتي يهتف له الناس ويهللوا باسمه ويضيف لنفسه مجدا وظهورا اعلاميا فقط لا غير تماما كما تفضلت الاخت القائله بان نائب اردني قد قام بذلك ايضا والمغزي واضح جدا اختي الفاضله انه لكسب المزيد والمزيد من اصوات الناخبين لا أكثر ولا أقل كلها اهداف فرديه الهدف منها الظهور واللمعان تحت الأضواء
> 
> هذا ليس معناه اني لا اتقبل ما قام به كلاهما لا بل اني فقط احب ان تظهر الأمور بمظهرها الطبيعي فهم قاموا بذلك لاهداف تخدم مصالحهم الشخصيه فقط لا غير فليتنا لا نهلل ونصفق ونلبس الحق بالباطل ولتكن الامور موضوعه في نصابها الطبيعي والحقيقي من وراءها



لا اعرف من اين اتيت بهذة الفتوى وكانك على علاقة بهم وهم فى دول اخرى فالاول يعيش فى اليونان وهو مليونير والثانى فى الاردن ولا توجد انتخابات ولا هو محتاج الى دعاية فبلاش سوا النية والكراهية وحاولوا ان تكونوا محبين للاخرين واتركوا الاحقاد (  اللة  محبة   )


----------



## huda (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*عبدالإله الصور جدا مؤثره وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل لابعد ويقولو الله محبه..؟
استغفر الله *


----------



## FRAFERO (13 ديسمبر 2006)

RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> يراجل حرام عليك هدم المساجد فى العراق دة بين السنة والشيعة وهما مسلمين مع بعض بيموتوا بعض وكل الصور دة مفبركة علشان تشعل الفتنة ضد المسيحيين اما القتل والارهاب موجود فقط فى الدول الاسلامية فقط ففى العراق المسلمين سنة وشيعة وفى الصومال (المحاكم الاسلامية والحكومة الاسلامية ) وفى السودان (دافور والحكومة ) مسلمين مع بعض وايضا افغانستان طالبان والحكومة مسلمين مع بعض ودول كثيرة بس اسلامية فقط اما الدول المسيحية فلا يوجد قتل او ارهاب شعوب تعيش فى سلام وامان واحترام لكل البشر فتعال الى ايطاليا وشوف احنا العرب عايشين ازاى فى محبة وسلام واحترام وكل الناس بتحترمنا لاننا ناجحين فى عملنا سواء مسيحيين او مسلمين وربنا يهديكم


طب إيه رأيك في اللي بيحصل بين انجلترا و الجيش الإيرلندي و لا في أسبانيا بين الحكومة و منظمة إيتا مش دول مسيحين في مسيحين برده


----------



## Raymond (13 ديسمبر 2006)

FRAFERO قال:


> طب إيه رأيك في اللي بيحصل بين انجلترا و الجيش الإيرلندي و لا في أسبانيا بين الحكومة و منظمة إيتا مش دول مسيحين في مسيحين برده



*انت بتتكلم عن حكومة ضد حكومة ... او حكومة ضد حزب او منظمة
لكن الرجل بيتكلم عن مذهب اسلامي ضد مذهب اسلامي
فانت كده حتساوي السياسة بالدين.... و لو عملت كده تاني انا حضطر اقولك شوف موقع منظمة حقوق الانسان بتقول ايه عن "التعذيب في مصر و السعودية و الاحتجاز للتعذيب بدون وجه حق" و حقولك : مش دول مسلمين بيعذبوا مسلمين ؟
فيااااااااااااااااا عزيييييييزي ماتدخلش السياسة في الدين
شكرا لك*

:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## FRAFERO (13 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *انت بتتكلم عن حكومة ضد حكومة ... او حكومة ضد حزب او منظمة*
> *لكن الرجل بيتكلم عن مذهب اسلامي ضد مذهب اسلامي*
> *فانت كده حتساوي السياسة بالدين.... و لو عملت كده تاني انا حضطر اقولك شوف موقع منظمة حقوق الانسان بتقول ايه عن "التعذيب في مصر و السعودية و الاحتجاز للتعذيب بدون وجه حق" و حقولك : مش دول مسلمين بيعذبوا مسلمين ؟*
> *فيااااااااااااااااا عزيييييييزي ماتدخلش السياسة في الدين*
> ...


 
*شكرا علي ردك الهادي طب اللي بيحصل بين الكاثوليك و البروتستانت في إيرلندا ؟؟؟*


----------



## Raymond (13 ديسمبر 2006)

FRAFERO قال:


> *شكرا علي ردك الهادي طب اللي بيحصل بين الكاثوليك و البروتستانت في إيرلندا ؟؟؟*



*نقلا عن موقع "ويكيبديا"
 الديانة
يتبع حوالي 92% من الايرلنديين الديانة المسيحية الكاثوليكية. تعرف الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في ايرلندا بقوتها و تزمتها في بعض الأمور. على سبيل المثال، تم فقط عام 1995 السماح بالطلاق، حيث أن ذللك ممنوع بين الكاثوليك. كما أن الاجهاض ممنوع الى الآن في ايرلندا

92% هاه ؟
البروتستانت كام ؟ 8% او أقل ...

بل اسمع ... انهم اقل من ذلك
انظر هذا الموقع
http://www.cirs-tm.org/Pays/CadreAR.php?pays=Irlande
> الأديان : الكاثوليك (93%), الأنكليكان (3%), آخرون (3), بدون دين (1).

أخد بالك ؟؟؟؟

تفتكر القلة دي ؟ حتفجر ؟ حتعمل "مقابر جماعية" ؟ و لا الكثرة دي مش لو عايزة تخلص من القلة كانوا "مشيوا من فوقيهم بس" حيدهسوهم ....

نحن لم نسمع مطلقا عن "تفجير المساجد" الا في العراق بين الشيعة و السنة....*


----------



## Raymond (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ثم الكاثوليك لا يكفروا البروتستانت و لا يكفر اي المسيحيين بعضهم البعض "الا فقط المذاهب المنحرفة الموجودة بقلة فقط في دول مثل امريكا....فاي شخص يريد ان يفعل اي شيء فهو يفعله بمنتهي الحرية"
لكن المسلمين....
تجد السنة يكفروا الشيعة .... و يكفروا الرافضة و المعتزلة ... و يعتبروهم من الخوارج ... و بالعكس ايضا...فتجد الشيعي يكفر السني و يتهمهم بتحريف القران..ليتلاءم و اهواءهم في اخذ الخلافة من علي بن ابي طالب


----------



## Raymond (13 ديسمبر 2006)

و عاشان اثبتلك ان موضوع سياسي جدا اهوه اقرا
http://www.alghad.jo/?news=42396

يعد الصراع في ايرلندا الشمالية من أقدم الصراعات القائمة في المشهد السياسي اليوم، ولعله يعد، ايضاً، من اكثر الصراعات تعبيرا عن التنازعات الدينية الطائفية؛ فتاريخ هذا الصراع يعود الى عام 1068 مع التحولات الدينية في اوروبا، وقد تبلور كصراع قائم منذ تقسيم ايرلندا عام 1920 إلى ايرلندا الشمالية وايرلندا الحرة، الاولى ضمت إلى المملكة المتحدة أو بريطانيا العظمى والأخرى بقيت دولة مستقلة، والأولى (أي ايرلندا الشمالية) مقسومة بين الطائفتين المسيحيتين الكاثوليك والبروتستانت، وباعتبار أن الكاثوليك هم الاقلية فهم يرغبون بالتوحد مع الاغلبية في أيرلندا الحرة. 

   الحكام في أيرلندا الشمالية هم من البروتستانت، وقد مورست من قبلهم، وفق بعض التقارير سياسات تمييزية ضد الكاثوليك لدرجة أنهم كانوا يعدون في الستينات مواطنين من الدرجة الثانية، عدا عن أن هذه السياسة التمييزية كانت مدعومة من المركز لندن.

  وشهدت ايرلندا وحتى العاصمة البريطانية على اثر ذلك التمييز أحداثاً دمويةً عدة قادها الجيش الجمهوري الايرلندي من تفجيرات وإغتيالات وتهديدات للمطالبة بحقوقهم، وردت بالمثل السلطات الايرلندية والبريطانية، وبرز للجيش الجمهوري جناح سياسي هو "الشين فين"، وبرز مع الأحداث رئيسه "جيري أدامز" الذي ينظر له على أنه الأقدر على حل هذا الصراع التاريخي. ولكن قبل الحديث عن شخص "جيري أدمز" يتوجب التعريف بـ"الجيش الجمهوري الإيرلندي"، و"الشين فين".

   ولد جيري ادمز منذ 56 عام لعائلة جمهورية (أي المطالبين بالوحدة مع الجمهورية الإيرلندية)، ويروى عنه أنه انضم للجيش الجمهوري الايرلندي عام 1966 وهو مراهق، وهو مالم يؤكده او ينفيه، وأنه كان أحد القادة الاربعة الكبار في الجيش، ولذا كانت بريطانيا تنقله بطائرة خاصة من سجنه في بداية السبعينيات للتفاوض، حيث سجن لعام واحد مابين 1971– 1972. 

   الأهم في سيرة جيري ادمز أنه غدا رمزاُ اساسياً في تطور سياسة الجمهوريين في ايرلندا في الثمانينات والتسعينات، فمنذ عام 1979 برز كقائد سياسي أوحد لحزب "الشين فين"، حيث ابتدع استراتيجية "الطريق المزدوج"، والتي تقوم على أن المطالب السياسية لا تتحقق بالعنف وحدة بل بالنضال السياسي أيضاً، وقد دفع هذا المبدأ إلى تفعيل نشاط "الشين فين"، وممارسته دوراً كبيرا في تحديد سلوك الجيش الجمهوري الايرلندي، وعلى ذلك انتخب رئيساً للحزب عام 1983، واتخذ قراره التاريخي بوقف مقاطعة الحزب للبرلمان الايرلندي منذ عقود، ولذا انتخب عدة مرات عضوا في البرلمان، وقد ساهم من خلال النضال السياسي في عدة إعلانات لوقف اطلاق النار، وآخرها كان إعلانه منذ اشهر(ابريل 2005) عن وقف إطلاق النار بين الأطراف المتنازعة، بل وقبل ذلك كان ممن ساهموا في توقيع اتفاقية الجمعة العظيمة بتاريخ 10/4/1998 التي نصت على قيام مجلس وحكومة مشتركة، ونزع أسلحة المليشيات. 

   وبفضل قيادته، وبعد عام 2001 غدا "الشين فين" اقوى حزب قومي في ايرلندا الشمالية، بل ووصل عدد أعضائه المنتخبين إلى مجلس العموم البريطاني إلى أربعة، مما دفع المحللين من التحذير من تخضير الغرب (أي العاصمة)، بعد أن "خضروا" الشمال (أي إيرلندا الشمالية)، فاللون الأخضر هو لون شعار الحزب.

   أما حاليا فإن المراقبين يشيرون إلى أن "جيري ادمز"، هو الأقدر على حل الصراع الدموي التاريخي، وذلك يظهر من استراتيجيته التي وسم بها سياسة حزبه، وهو ما يثير التساؤل عما إذا كان "أدمز" سيدخل التاريخ بحل هذا الصراع التاريخي الممتد، والذي يحتوي في طياته العنصر الديني الذي يجعل من أمر حل مثل تلك الصراعات أمراً بالغ الصعوبة.


----------



## Raymond (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*يعني الموضووووووع بعييييييييد جدااااا عن "الطائفية الدينية" بل هو رفض "للشريك الجديد الاضعف" و هو كان حيكون نفس الحال برضه لو كانوا اللي عايزين ينضموا دول من أي ملة تانية او دين تاني او اصل عرقي تاني من علشان هما بيكفروا التانيين او اي حزازيات دينية*


----------



## عبد الاله (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*



لكن الرجل بيتكلم عن مذهب اسلامي ضد مذهب اسلامي
فانت كده حتساوي السياسة بالدين

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انتم من زرعتم الفتنة بين المسلمين

ففي العراق مثلاً لم اعرف ان هناك سنة وشيعة قبل الغزو الامريكي

كانو يعيشون بسلام ولم اتوقع ان العراق نصفها شيعه والنصف الاخر سنه

وكانهم طائفه واحده

لكن بعد ماجاء المحتل الصليبي عاث في الارض الفساد ونشر الشر والتدمير في كل مكان

كذالك بقية الدول الاسلامية 

مثل لبنان كانو يعيشون في امن وامان 

لكن بعد الغزو والتدمير الصهيوني بدات شرارة الفتن 


والكثير من الامثلة

انتم من يزرع الشر والفتن 

تاتون بعتادكم وطائراتكم ومدرعاتكم وتدكون البيوت على اصحابها وتقولون انتم ارهابيين مجرمين ؟


عجبي .. اي عقول تمتلكون*


----------



## jordan1 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*صاااااااااااااااادق يا عبد الاله

هذا هو ايضا طبع اليهود
الدس والفتنة​*


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (13 ديسمبر 2006)

huda قال:


> *عبدالإله الصور جدا مؤثره وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل لابعد ويقولو الله محبه..؟
> استغفر الله *



لا تتاثرى حالص كدة لان دول ناس ارهابيين كل يوم بيفجرو ا سيارات ويقتلوا ابرياء واطفال ولو سابوهم قولى على الدنيا يلى السلامة:t32:


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (13 ديسمبر 2006)

jordan1 قال:


> *صاااااااااااااااادق يا عبد الاله
> 
> هذا هو ايضا طبع اليهود
> الدس والفتنة​*



ياريت تعرفنا فتنة اية ودس اية وانتو ا فى الاردن اكثر شعب بيتعامل مع اليهود :yahoo:


----------



## Raymond (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*واضح أوي سبب "عدم معرفة" الاخ عبد الاله بوجود الشيعة في العراق الا بعد الحرب الامريكية علي العراق
و هذا السبب ... هو عدم قراءة الاخ عبد الاله لكتب التراث الاسلامي لمعرفة من هم الشيعة...تلك الفرقة المسلمة الشهيرة .... ايضا سبب معرفته بها بعد حرب العراق .... هي انه ... فقط .. متابع "لالة تدمير العقول" المسماة التليفزيون ...فهو لم يقرا من قبل عن الشيعة و لكنهم رأهم في التليفزيون بعد الحرب علي العراق..

عزيزي ... انت لم تسمع....فتلك هي مشكلتك....لكن ليس كل الناس "انصاف مثقفين" يا عزيزي

لكن فقط دعني اسأل ... اين تعيش انت ؟ ابمعزل عن البلاد العربية ؟ الم يقولوا لك في المدرسة من هم الشيعة ؟؟؟
غير فقط بعد الحرب علي العراق .... فانت عرفت الشيعة بعد هذه الحرب ... اسف ... فقط انت سمعت عنهم

هاهاهاها....و كأن الشيعة لم يكونوا موجودين اساسا قبل الحرب علي العراق ...
يا راجل حرررررام عليك.....قول كلام نصدقك فيه*


----------



## Raymond (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ثم لماذا تخلط السياسة بالدين ؟؟؟؟
هل جاءت امريكا رافعة شعار "المسيحية" في الحرب علي العراق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل جاءت امريكا و لديها اسلحة "تفرق" بين المسيحي و المسلم لكي لا يصاب بها المسيحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عيييييييييييب علييييييييييييك و اتكلم من منطلق الوااااااااقع و ليس من منطلق "الكلام الفارغ الذي نسمعه في الشارع و المواصلات العامة"


----------



## فتاة عربيه (14 ديسمبر 2006)

يوجد مسحي عمل عملية تفجيريه بأمريكا وتم اعدامه ويوجد اشخاص مسحيين  ايضاً لكن لم ينسب لهم تسمية الارهاب
لكن على المسلمين لو خرج شخص مسلم  غير سوي وعمل مشكله وتفجيرات نسبوها للاسلام واضهروا الاسلام دين عنف وكراهيه وتخويف للبشريه


----------



## فتاة عربيه (14 ديسمبر 2006)

فتاة عربيه قال:


> يوجد مسيحي عمل عملية تفجيريه بأمريكا وتم اعدامه ويوجد اشخاص مسحيين  ايضاً لكن لم ينسب لهم تسمية الارهاب
> لكن على المسلمين لو خرج شخص مسلم  غير سوي وعمل مشكله وتفجيرات نسبوها للاسلام واضهروا الاسلام دين عنف وكراهيه وتخويف للبشريه




.....................................................................................


----------



## Raymond (14 ديسمبر 2006)

فتاة عربيه;145577 قال:
			
		

> يوجد مسحي عمل عملية تفجيريه بأمريكا وتم اعدامه ويوجد اشخاص مسحيين  ايضاً لكن لم ينسب لهم تسمية الارهاب
> لكن على المسلمين لو خرج شخص مسلم  غير سوي وعمل مشكله وتفجيرات نسبوها للاسلام واضهروا الاسلام دين عنف وكراهيه وتخويف للبشريه




*حلووووووووووو ... ده كلام عاقل و الله لكن....
لو نشوف الدافع يا عزيزتي وراء الاثنين ...
المسلم الذي يفجر مكان و المسيحي الذي يفجر مكان

المسيحي الذي يفجر مكان ... لا يقصد بتفجير المكان انه "يكفر" هؤلاء البشر الذي هو مستحل لدماءهم ليقتلهم جميعا .... انما يقصد التعبير عن "انه مصاب بمرض نفسي" و ان يكون هو فاقد السيطرة علي نفسه.....او ان يكون "محتجا" ضد الحكومة او ضد اي شيء ... لكنه لا يكفر هؤلاء القوم ليجد المبرر لاستحلال دماءهم

اما المسلم ... فنجد انه لكي يفجر مكان بكامل قواه العقلية ... فهو من منطلق انه "يكفر" هؤلاء البشر جميعا الذي ينوي الاطاحة بارواحهم ... و نجد انه "يفسر الجهاد في سبيل الله" تفسيرا خاطئا لا يتماشي و روح الحرية و التعبير الحر عن الرأي في هذا العصر ...
و نجد ايضا انه في العراق خصيصا ... ما من جماعة ارهابية صورت فيلم فيديو "ليظهر للجميع علي الشاشات الاخبارية العربية" لاغتيال او قتل احد الذين انهم يزعمون انهم عملاء لامريكا...و منهم فيديو كان صور لمقتل 6 ضبط عراقيين مسلمين...
 الا و هم قبل ان يقتلوا الشخص يسمعونا ايات بينات من القران الكريم تحث علي الجهاد و ايات مثل " وَأَنْزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ" و"يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ "
 ثم يقطع رقبة الشخص بالسيف او السكين او طلق الرصاص عليه مع التهليل بكلمة "الله اكبر" "الله اكبر"
فنجد التكفير "باسم الدين" و العنصرية الدينية هي التي تحكم الموضوع كله ... فكل من عداهم يصبح مرتد .... بل و كافر ... و لا يطيع اوامر الله و رسوله و يصبح حلال دمه

اعتقد انه هو ده الاختلاف ... و ده رأي شخصي*


----------



## Raymond (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*ثم ... دعونا نتكلم عن مصر
فيه كام ارهابي مسلم في مصر عملوا عمليات ارهابية و مات بسببها اطفال ؟ مش فاكرة الشيماء؟ الطفلة اللي ماتت جوة مدرستها ؟؟
 و هل عمرنا سمعنا عن واحد مسيحي فجر نفسه و لا عمل عملية ارهابية في مصر ؟؟؟ مع ان هناك عنصرية تجاه المسيحيين في مصر ... و ممكن يكون ده دافع للمسيحي انه "يتذمت تجاه المسلمين" لكن لم يحدث اطلااااقا منذ بدء ظهور مصطلح "الارهاب" ان شاهدنا اي ارهابي مسيحي او اي "مفجر" مسيحي من بلادنا العربية أو مصر يقوم بعملية لاغتيال ناس ابرياء باسم الدين

فحرام عليكم يا جماعة...*


----------



## فتاة عربيه (14 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond  مبرراتك عجيبه غريبه وكأنك توجد العذر لكل مسحي مفجر ويقوم بأعمال تخريبيه  بحجة يقصد ولا يقصد امرك غريب ضع التعصب جانباً وتكلم بعقلانيه 

هم اول ماعلموا  بعض المسلمين التفجيرات  (وهذا عمل يرفضه الدين الاسلامي ) 
سلطة وسائل الاعلام العالميه على دين هؤلاء المتفجرين واذا عرف السبب بطل العجب كل هذا لينسبوا لدين الاسلامي تسمية الارهاب وانه دين كراهيه وارهاب
لكن المسحيين المفجرين لا فقط نسبة لهم الارهاب لكن لم تتكلم عن دينتهم المسيحيه فقط لانهم من نفس ديانتهم 
انا ضد تسمية ارهاب لالدين الاسلام ولا لغيرها من الديانات


----------



## فتاة عربيه (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اخطاء املائيه:
مسحي= مسيحي

علموا= عملوا 
المتفجرين =المفجرين


----------



## Raymond (14 ديسمبر 2006)

فتاة عربيه قال:


> اخطاء املائيه:
> مسحي= مسيحي
> 
> علموا= عملوا
> المتفجرين =المفجرين



*و لا يهمك انا فهمتك من اول مرة و طرحت وجهة نظري في الموضوع*


----------



## RQCHID (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*لكنكم على ضلال*

السلام عليكم 
أقول لكم لو كنتم مسلمون لكان الأجر لكم كبير عند الله لهدا العمل 
لكنكم مسيحيون لو أنفقتم ما في الأرض وساعدتم وعلمتم ما نتلتم أجر أبدا 
لأن الله تعالى قال إن الدين عند الله الإسلام
والمسيح عيسى عليه السلام سيخرج في آخر الزمان ويكون دينه الإسلام
ولكنكم أنتم الخاسرون
فإتقوا النار أنتم خالدين فيها أبدا والعياذ بالله
فلو أنكم تعرفون أنكم ستردون إلى الله وتحاسبون على عدم قولكم أنه لا إلاه إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله
فوالله هذه نصيحة من مسلم إدخلوا في دين الإسلام ولا تنظروا إلى بعض المسلمين الدين يسيؤون لأسلام
اللهم فشهد ألا هل بلغت
السلام على من أسلم دينه لله خالصا


----------



## Raymond (14 ديسمبر 2006)

RQCHID قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أقول لكم لو كنتم مسلمون لكان الأجر لكم كبير عند الله لهدا العمل
> لكنكم مسيحيون لو أنفقتم ما في الأرض وساعدتم وعلمتم ما نتلتم أجر أبدا
> لأن الله تعالى قال إن الدين عند الله الإسلام
> ...




*انت ماشي ورايا توزعلي المشاركة دي هيا هيا في كل المنتدي ؟
مرة هنا و مرة في قسم الكمبيوتر ..
طب غيرها و اتكلم في صلب الموضوع المطروح ...*


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (14 ديسمبر 2006)

RQCHID قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أقول لكم لو كنتم مسلمون لكان الأجر لكم كبير عند الله لهدا العمل
> لكنكم مسيحيون لو أنفقتم ما في الأرض وساعدتم وعلمتم ما نتلتم أجر أبدا
> لأن الله تعالى قال إن الدين عند الله الإسلام
> ...



ياراجل حرام عليك بلاش فتاوى بص لدينك والناس اللى تبعة وقولى اى دولة اسلامية عايشة فى امان وسلام وقولى اى دين دة اللى يكون عند اللة وشعبة عايشين يقتلوا بعض ويهدموا مساجد بعض ويفجروا انفسهم فى بعض ويقتلوا ابرياء عارف دين اللة هو دين السلام والمحبة وهذا لن تجدة اللى فى المسيحية لان اللة محبة ولا يقبل ان يكون اولادة ارهابيين او انتحاريين او بلطجية فاهم ولا مش فاهم (اللة محبة  ):yahoo:


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخت فتاة عربية  امال الارهاب والقتل وحمل السيوف كشعار وقتع الرؤؤس وزى الاخ ريموند ماقال يرفعون القران ويقتلوا ويهللون اللة اكبر بيكون دة تبع مين وتبع اى دين حرام عليكى


----------



## elsadawey2 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*


RAFAT RAMZY قال:





ياراجل حرام عليك بلاش فتاوى بص لدينك والناس اللى تبعة وقولى اى دولة اسلامية عايشة فى امان وسلام وقولى اى دين دة اللى يكون عند اللة وشعبة عايشين يقتلوا بعض ويهدموا مساجد بعض ويفجروا انفسهم فى بعض ويقتلوا ابرياء عارف دين اللة هو دين السلام والمحبة وهذا لن تجدة اللى فى المسيحية لان اللة محبة ولا يقبل ان يكون اولادة ارهابيين او انتحاريين او بلطجية فاهم ولا مش فاهم (اللة محبة  ):yahoo: 

أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي العزيز رأفت هداك الله 

انا سمعت كلامك وبصيت كويس قوي لقيت ان جميع الدول العربيه الاسلاميه اللي الدين الاسلامي والمذهب واحد كلها عايشه في سلام وامان 

اما الدول اللي بتختلف فيها المذاهب زي ما حضرتك تفضلت واشرت الي العراق مثلا فاللي بيحصل فيها بالرغم من ان حضرتك بتاخده ضد الدين الاسلامي وعليه الا اني كمسلم فاهم وعارف انا بأتكلم علي ايه باعتبر اللي بيحصل دا قمة الإعجاز وقمة الاثبات لصحة الاسلام الحنيف 

رسولي يا اخي الفاضل في سلسلة من الأحاديث سميت بسيأتي زمان علي أمتي 

قال (تفرقت اليهود على واحد و سبعون فرقه كلها فى النار وواحدة فى الجنه وتفرقت النصارى على اثنين و سبعون فرقه كلها فى النار وواحدة فى الجنه وستتفرق امتى على ثلاثة و سبعون فرقه كلها فى النار وواحدة فى الجنه.....قالوا من هؤلاء يارسول الله؟.....قال : الذين هم على ما انا عليه انا واصحابى) 
ولتتأمل اخي الفاضل ما قاله رسولي من قرن ونصف عن انقسام وتفرق امته والأمم السابقه فتجد ان ما قاله صحيح مئه بالمئه 
فاليوم المسلمين سنه وشيعه وصوفيين ووهابيين وعلويين وسلفيين والعديد والعديد من الفرق كالروافض وخلافه فالذاكره لا تسعفني لذكرهم جميعا الان فهم ليسوا محل النقاش ولكن الاعجاز في ان كلام اشرف الخلق يتحقق فقد تم الـتأكد من تفرق الامم السابقه وها هم المسلمون بدأو في التفرق مصداقا لنبوءه اشرف الخلق فكيف علم صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه بان ذلك سيحدث ؟

وتأمل معي اخي الفاضل قمة التحدي حين قال النبي الكريم انه سيظهر في امتي قوم يقال لهم الرافضه وامرنا بالابتعاد عنهم واجتنابهم وها هم بعد قرن ونصف يظهرون وبنفس الاسم الذي ذكره الرسول الكريم " الرافضة " فكيف بالله عليك عرف النبي انه سياتي قوم بعد قرن ونصف يطلقون علي انفسهم الرافضه ؟ من أخبره ؟ 

وحين قال" سيأتى زمان على أمتى يستحلون فيه الحرا و الحرير و الخمر و المعازف"
اليس هذا ما يحدث اليوم ؟ الا تري ان رجال المسلمين أكثرو من لبس الحرير والذهب "الحرا " واكثرو من شرب الخمر واكثرو من الاستماع الي الموسيقي والاغاني الماجنه 

اليس هو صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه من قال (سيأتى زمان على أمتى يكثر فيها شرب الخمر وسيسمونها بغير اسمها) 

الم ينتشر شرب الخمر بين المسلمين الا يسمونها نبيذ وويسكي وكونياك ...الخ اليست تلك اسماء استحدثها الناس للخمر  ليصدق نبوءه اشرف الخلق 

اليس هو من قال من قرن ونصف مضي سيأتى زمان على أمتى يكثر فيها التعامل بالربا ومن يحاول اجتنابه فلن يسلم من غباره
فها هي البنوك والبورصه والمؤسسات الماليه الشبيهه بهم تنتشر انتشار النار في الهشيم وشركات توظيف الاموال اليست تلك صور واشكال عديده ومتعدده للربا ومهما حاولت اخي الفاضل ان تبتعد عن شبهتها فانك لا تستطيع لانها اصبحت من اساسيات سوق المال والتجاره فمن اخبره ؟ 
اليس هو من قال  سيأتى زمان على أمتى القابض فيه على دينه كالقابض على جمرة من النار
اعتقدها لا تحتاج الي شرح

وهو من قال     صنفان من أمتى لم أرهما لن يدخلا الجنه ولم يشموا رائحتها وان رائحة الجنه لتشم على مسيرة خمسمائة عام....الصنف الاول ..رجال معهم اسياط كأذناب البقر يعذبون بها الناس......ونساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة

ما اكثر الكاسيات العاريات اخي الفاضل وفي قلب المجتمع الاسلامي وهن ان كنت لا تفهم المراد بهم الذين يرتدون ملابس ولكنها لا تسترهم ويظهرون وكأنهم ما زالوا عراه لان ملابسهم فاضحه لا تستر شئ 

وهو قال ايضا  (سيأتى زمان على أمتى يجلس فيه الرجل السمين على الاريكه يقول اعمل بالقرآن ولا اعمل بالسنة) 

وها هم الشيعه يحققون نبوءة سيد الخلق ويبدأون حربهم ضد السنه النبويه الشريفه بل زاد الأمر ولمحوا الي تحريف في القرآن ايضا فمن اخبره اخي الفاضل 

وهو من قال (ولد الاسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا فطوبى للغرباء) 
واظنها لا تحتاج الي شرح

وهو من قال   (سيأتى زمن على أمتى يتبعون من كان قبلهم شبرا بشبر حتى اذا دخلوا جحر ضب دخلوا وراءهم)..قيل (من يارسول الله...اليهود و النصارى؟)..قال (فمن؟)

من اين تاتي الموضه اخي الفاضل واحدث الصيحات والتقاليع والعادات ان المسلمون فعلا كما قال النبي يتبعون الغرب المسيحي واليهود كظلهم ويسيرون علي خطاهم حتي في ملابسهم وقصات شعرهم بل ولغتهم فكم من المسلمين اليوم تجده قد وصل به الحال الي هجر اللغه العربيه والتفزلك والتحدث باللغه الانجليزيه من باب الروشنه والموضه 

وهو صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه من قال (متى تقوم الساعة)....قال (اذا ضيعت الامانة فانتظر الساعه)...قيل (وكيف تضيع الامانه) قال (اذا وسد الامر لغير اهله) 

واعتقد ان هذا واضح وضوح الشمس فاليوم الزعماء والملوك المسلمون من اغبي واحقر حكام الارض ويالا كم الفساد والضلال الذين هم فيه حتي انهم ليولون امورنا لسفهائهم من الوزراء فما اغبي الحكومات العربيه سواء جمهوريات او امارات او ممالك فسفيه يعهد له بوزارة التعليم واحمق للداخليه وابله لوزاره الاقتصاد ومعاق ذهنيا لوزاره التموين وعبيط لوزارة الثقافه 

كل ما تأخذه ضد مسلمي هذه الايام اخي كذرائع للهجوم علي الاسلام ورسوله ان كنت منصفا وباحثا عن الحق فستجدها اعظم براهين واثباتات ان النبي الكريم لم ينطق عن الهوي بل انه بلغ عن رب العزه وها هي جميع مقولاته من قرن ونصف تتفسر اليوم وتحدث كما توقعها صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه *


----------



## elsadawey2 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ونسيت اقول لحضرتك كمان ان ما تتكلم عنه اليوم من قتل ابرياء وعزل ايضا تنبا به اشرف الخلق حين قال 

لا تقوم الساعة حتي يقبض العلم وتكثر الزلازل ويتقارب الزمان وتظهر الفتن ويكثر الهرج‏

والعلم المقصود هو علم النبوة‏,‏ أما العلم الطبيعي والرياضي‏,‏ فهو علي أشده فقد بلغ الإنسان فيه ما بلغ‏,‏ ويتقارب الزمان فلا يكون فيه بركة‏,‏ وإن الإنسان وصل إلي اختصار الزمان واختصار المسافات‏,‏ لكن الزمان لا بركة فيه‏,‏ وتكثر الزلازل كما نراها‏:‏ الآن بين الحين والحين‏,‏ زلزال هنا وزلزال هناك‏.

أما الهرج أخي الفاضل فقد فسره النبي بكثرة القتل حتي لا يدري القاتل لما قتل ولا المقتول لما قتل 

يعني لدرجة ان اللي بيقتل ما بيبقاش عارف هو قتل ليه دفاعا عن اي قضيه ولا اي مبدأ ولا ليه بالظبط بس اهو بيقتل وخلاص والمقتول بيموت وهو مش عارف ذنبه ايه انه اتقتل 
بذمتك يا أخي مش ده اللي بيحصل ؟ 

واحد مسلم بيفجر نفسه وسط مسلمين وسط يهود وسط اللي وسطه المهم انه بيفجر وخلاص ليه الله اعلم لا هو عارف ليه ولا عشان خاطر ايه ولا مين 

اللي بيحصل النهارده استاذي الفاضل هو الهرج اللي تنبأ بيه النبي وعلي فكره النبوءه دي عامه مش خاصه بالمسلمين بس يعني ساريه علي العالم كله مش بس المسلمين ودا فعلا اللي بيحصل النهارده 

قتل عمال علي بطال وفي كل مكان في العالم 

فبالله عليك من اخبره بذلك ؟؟


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

عبد الاله قال:


> وصيه الاهكم الاه المحبة والسلام !!
> 
> سفر صموئيل الاول 15-2 (هكذا يقول رب الجنود.اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر. 3 فالآن اذهب واضرب عماليق وحرموا كل ما له ولا تعف عنهم *بل اقتل رجلا وامرأة.طفلا ورضيعا.بقرا وغنما.جملا وحمارا*)
> 
> ...


 
حسبى الله.ونعم الوكيل


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> ولكن دينك العنصري ورسولك العنصري يقول انه حتى المسيحي الجيد والمؤمن الذي يصنع الحسنات لا يدخل الجنة
> 
> محمد يقول إنه لا يدخل الجنة إلا نفس مسلمة
> 
> ...



ليه.الغلط.بقولك.رسولك.العنصرى.فما.محمد.الا.رحمه.للعالمين.وليس.للمسلمين.,فقط.وفعلا.لن.يدخل.الجنه.الا.المؤمنين.من.المسلمين.فقط.سبحان.الله.انت.بتقول.ان.الرسول.قال.كذا.وكذا.صدق.رسول..الله.فيما.قال.فالذى.يقتل.نفسه.يذهب.للنار.فصدق.رسول.الله.فيما.قال.وشكرا.يا.اخى.لانك.الذى.قلت.وتحسبه.حجه.علينا.لا.لنا....


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

يعني ما رديتش عليا يا اخ رفعت 

مش لاقي رد تقوله ولا خلاص الكلمتين اللي محفظينهملك خلصوا ومش عارف ترد بنفسك


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (18 ديسمبر 2006)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد الاله  
وصيه الاهكم الاه المحبة والسلام !!

سفر صموئيل الاول 15-2 (هكذا يقول رب الجنود.اني قد افتقدت ما عمل عماليق باسرائيل حين وقف له في الطريق عند صعوده من مصر. 3 فالآن اذهب واضرب عماليق وحرموا كل ما له ولا تعف عنهم بل اقتل رجلا وامرأة.طفلا ورضيعا.بقرا وغنما.جملا وحمارا)




وصية الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لجنوده في احد المعارك

"… لا تخونوا ولا تغلوا، ولا تغدروا، ولا تحتلوا، ولا تقتلوا طفلا صغيرًا،ولا شيخًا كبيرًا، ولا امرأة، ولا تعقروا نخلاً ولا تحرقوه، ولا تقطعوا شجرة مثمرة، ولا تذبحوا شاة ولا بقرة ولا بعيرًا إلا لمأكلة، وسوف تمرون بأقوام قد فرَّغوا أنفسهم في الصوامع، فدعوهم وما فرغوا أنفسهم له".

*الصوامع : الكنائس 

حسبى الله.ونعم الوكيل


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلا دا الفرق بينا وبينهم


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (19 مارس 2007)

الاخ سعداوى عارف الفرق بينا وبينكم موجود اليوم فى الدول الاسلامية وانت مش محتاج تعريف فالصورة واضحة للعالم كلة ارهاب وقتل وتكفير وسيوف وخطف


----------



## HADAF (19 مارس 2007)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
يا اخواني الميحيين انا مش عارف ليه عم تعاندوا بحاكوا ....وانتم عارفين انه الدين الاسلامي على حق.........وانت داخل انفسكم تعرفون ومقتنعون به لكن مكابرتكم على الحق وعنادكم وغروكم غلبكم .................لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ............زالله يهديكم..........بنتواجه يوم القيامه ..........


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (20 مارس 2007)

leasantr 





HADAF قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> يا اخواني الميحيين انا مش عارف ليه عم تعاندوا بحاكوا ....وانتم عارفين انه الدين الاسلامي على حق.........وانت داخل انفسكم تعرفون ومقتنعون به لكن مكابرتكم على الحق وعنادكم وغروكم غلبكم .................لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ............زالله يهديكم..........بنتواجه يوم القيامه ..........


ياريت تورينى الحق دة هل دين الحق فية الارهاب اللى مالى المسلمين ولا التفجريين والانتحاريين ولا قتل المسيحيين ونهب محلاتهم ولا هدم الكنائس وخطف البنات ولاولاولاااااااااااااااااا


----------



## heiloun (20 مارس 2007)

اخوتي بالمسيح
الف تحية حب ارسلها الى كل فرد منكم وخاصة اننا قريبين من عيد الفصح الذي تجلى باجمل صوره وهي صورة ابن الله الذي قدم نفسه فداء عن كافة البشر واقول لكم بالمناسبة كل عام والبشرية جمعاء بخير وبدون حروب ومنازعات وحب وتسامح هذا الذي عمل السيد المسيح ليعلمنا اياه ولايزال .
مع احترامي لكل الاديان والعقائد ولااستثني منها البوذية لانى زرت اليابان وعشت عن قرب الى تلك الشعوب التي تعتنق البوذية واحمل لها كل الاحترام والتقدير لما تحمله فى طياتها من خصائص سامية.
والذي اود قوله اما كان من الاجدر ان يكون التبرع لاجل انقاذ عائلات منكوبة او مريضة بمرض عضال او ..او...  في ظل تعداد سكان يشكل فيه المسيحيين نسبة لاتتجاوز ال10% في دولنا العربية التي يمكنها تحصيل الاعانات لبناء مساجد خلال ثواني معدودات . ولااود الخوض اكثر من ذلك فى هذا الموضوع لما له من حساسية خاصة


----------



## الصديق (20 مارس 2007)

الاخ اللى بيتكلم عن الارهاب و الانتحار وطبعا يقصد بالمنتحرين المقاومه اللى من ناحية الاخوه المجاهدين

فى فلسطين .. بس على فكره كلامكم ميختلفش كتير عن كلام بوش اللى بتقروا الاجنده الرئاسيه من اجل

تبرير العنف اللى بيحدث فى الدول العربيه قصدى الاسلاميه.. وطبعا مش هكمل .. بس اكيد يعنى لو انسان

بتغتصب ارضه ونساءه سواء ان كانت امه او اخته او زوجته او بنته ولو حاول يتصدى لذلك يكون مصيره الموت

بتهيألى ان العمليات الانتحاريه زى ما بتسموها اشرف واهون وانشاءالله جزاءه عند الله الشهاده

طبعا الموضوع مش محتاج توضيح وتفصيل لان الاوضاع دى مش من تأليفى واكيد كلنا عرفين مين الارهابى

مش من الارهابى المسلم او غير المسلم...... ان مكنتش عايز انحدر لموضوع اخر بس والله انتوا اللى استغليتوا الموضوع بما ليس نحن عليه

وعلى فكره لو موضوع ان س او ص من المسيحين تبرع لبناء مسجد ده هيخليكم تتكلموا باسلوب ده

فاحنا يا عم مش عايزين تبرعات.. واحنا كفيلين ان احنا نقيم المساجد ونشيدها... والحمد الله بنيناها

فى كل انحاء العالم .. والحمد لله مفيش دوله اسلاميه عندها عجز فى عدد المساجد...


وللعلم احمد شوبير لاعب النادى الاهلى السابق وعضو مجلس الشعب جاب موافقه لبناء كنيسه فى دائرته

طنطا ... وانا مع اى حد ان ممكن تكون دى دعايا انتخابيه و ممكن تكون عن اقتناع بحق المسيحى فى العباده مثله كمثل المسلم .. وللعلم  محدش طلع شوبير كفار  ولا اهدر دمه

للحديث الشريف اللى بيقول ( لهم ما لكم وعليهم ما عليكم ) ولانه حق شرعى لجميع فئات الشعب بممارسة معتقداتهم و عبادتهم

ولا عمرنا سمعنا عن مسلم هدم كنيسه.. بس انتم تعرفوا كويس من اللى بيهدم الكنائس والمساجد معا

وعارفين اذا كانوا مسلمين او غير مسلمين ... واكيد بتتابعوا البرامج الاخباريه وعارفين

وايضا نحن لا نعرف ما الغرض من التبرع لبناء مسجد من قبل رجل الاعمال المسيحى هل هى مصلحه او ليست مصلحه

انما الاعمال بالنيات ولكل امرءا ما نوى......... ولا يعلم ما فى الصدور غير الله ... ولكننا كبشر لا يشهد بغير

ما رأى نشهد لكل ما يساعد انسان بغض النظر عن التعصب فى الدين بالمحبه كما تتمنونها والتألف


(( انك لا تهتدى من احببت ولكن الله يهدى من يشاء ))


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (24 مارس 2007)

الاخ الصديق هل معقول ان لو شخص لمجرد جاب موافقة لبناء كنيسة ممكن يهدر دمة ويكفر وة   و امال  لو تبرع لبناء  الكنيسة ممكن يعملو فية اية ياشيخ حرام عليك دة برضة كلام تقولة


----------



## الصديق (24 مارس 2007)

للاسف يا صديقى انا مقولتش كده... انا برد على اللى بيقول فيه تعصب فى الاسلام.. انا رديت عليه

بان اللى جاب موافقه  محدش عمل معاه حاجه ورحبنا بالموضوع لقول رسول الله ( لهم ما لكم و عليهم ما عليكم))

بس واضح يا اخى انك بتقرأ الرد  وفى نيتك حاجه غريبه.. لان مش من حقى انى اتهمك بانك قريت الرد

ودورت على خطأ  ومالقيتش

عموما  اقرى  ردى  تانى  وبلاش تاخد دليل او اثبات ببرهن بيه على صدق كلامى وعلى ردى لشخص مش فاهم

بحجه عليا الغلط منها التوقيع بيا فى الخطأ


(( ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او أخطأنا ))


----------



## نبيل عزمى (28 مارس 2007)

كلام حلو خالص يا رفعت         (يا ريت ينفذوة)


----------



## Emad-ch (28 مارس 2007)

دا دليل على محبة المسيح الكانة داخل هذا الانسان وعمق عطفه الذى اعطاه لحتى للى من غير دينه لان السيد المسيح اوصنا ان نخدم العالم كله وليس ابناء الله فقط


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

شكرا ليك اخى عماد ولكن المسلمين اثبتوا انهم لا يستحقوا ان يساعدهم احد لان بهم حقد ونكران الجميل


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

اخى نبيل انت عشمان انهم ينفذوا دة مستحيل على راى ام كلثوم


----------



## MAGDY2010 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

ستظل المسيحيه نور وسيبقى المسيحيون هم نور العالم كما طالبهم رب المجد (انتم نور العالم) 
سيقى الاحترام للاخر شعار كل مسيحى حتى وهو لا يؤمن بحرف واحد من الذى عند الاخر...........
وسيبقى الاخر لايفهم شيئا بدليل قله الذوق فى الردود السابقه 
اشكرك ايها المسيح الهنا يامن علمت البشريه بدمك الالهى المعنى الحقيى للحب والغفران للمسيئ
لك المجد الى الابد ولهم الخزى الابدى لانهم لم يعرفوك


----------



## †السريانيه† (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

موضوع جميل واحنا المسيحين رمز المحبه والسلام
لان ربنا يسوع المسيح رب المحبه والسلام شكراا
وربنا يباركم​


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

اخى مجدى نعم نحن نور العالم وسنظل كما قلت نحب الاخرين برغم البذائات وقلة الادب


----------



## mon010 (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

أظن إن عملة ده لأنه شخص من أتباع ديانتي.


----------



## جرجس مشيل مريل (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

انا نفسى اعرف انهى دين صحيح انا الى اعرفة انى الاسلام هوة الاساسى ازاى بقا امسيح
انا كنت واحد مسيحى وما اقتنعتش والان بقيت مسلم الله اكبر اشهد ان لا الة الا الله محمد رسول الله يا ريت الموضوع ما يتحذف انا مغلطش خالص يا ريت الرد بأحترام  متشكر:smil13: [/SIZE[/COLOR]]


----------



## القصاع 71 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

 احبوا اعداءكم , احسنوا الي مبغضيكم , باركوا لاعنيكم , وصلوا لاجل المسيئين اليكم ....................

لمن يقول الفرق بين المسلمين والمسيحيين هذا ما امر به المسيح 

وهنا ما يقوله القرآن ومحمد 



هاكُمُ ما يأمرهم به القرآن في سورة التوبة 29 بشكل واضح لا لف فيه ولا دوران. 

"قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله":

ليس في هذه العبارة من غموض ولا حاجة لها إلى مفسرين وفقهاء. إنها واضحة وضوح الشمس في منتصف نهار لا غيمة في سمائه. 

كلمة "قاتلوا" هي فعل أمر وليس فعل تخيير. إنه يأمرهم بقتال الذين لا يؤمنون بالله، وأنا واحد منهم. على الأقل هذا الله الذي يؤمنون به!

وكلمة "قاتلوا" ليس فيها مزاح. إنّ الله لا يعني بها مصارعة يابانية بل قتالاً حتى الموت.



وتتابع الآية فتقول:

"ولا باليوم الآخر":

أي قاتلوا كل الذين لا يؤمنون بيوم الحساب في الحياة الأخرى!. وأنا من هؤلاء أيضاً.

"ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله":

يأمرهم بقتال الذين يمارسون أو يتعاطون أي شيء حرمه إلههم ونبيهم، وأنا ايضا من هؤلاء. فأنا أستمتع بكأس وسكي أو كأس نبيذ بين فترة وأخرى، وأحب لحم الخنزير، لا بل إذا عرفت أن البقرة التي آكل لحمها قد ذبحت على الطريقة الإسلامية فإنني أرفض أكلها؛ كيف لا وقد ذكروا وهم يذبحونها اسم هذا الله الذي يكرهني ويأمر بقتالي"!!

"ولا يدينون دين الحق":

هنا يوضّح الله للمحمديين الأمر بشكل أفضل. يقول لهم إن دين الإسلام دين الحق ولذلك عليهم أن يقاتلوا كل من لا يدين به: ودين الحق بناء على تفسير الجلالين هو: "الثابت الناسخ [أي الذي ألغى] لغيره من الأديان وهو دين الإسلام!". 



"من الذين أوتوا الكتاب":

ومنعاً لأي التباس على عقولهم، فإنه يحدد لهم فئتين معينيتن وهما المسيحيين واليهود، بناء على تفسير الجلالين وابن كثير وغيرهما.



"حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون.":

أما هنا، وفي نهاية هذه "الآية" التي هي بمثابة إعلان حرب ضدي دون ذنب اقترفته، فإن هذا الله يتحول إلى حرامي قاطع طريق حيث يفاوضني على حافظة نقودي لقاء تركي وشأني.. إلى حد ما طبعاً. أقول إلى حد ما، لأنه، وكما تقول هذه "الآية" يشترط عليّ أن أبقى خاضعاً له وأن أعود إليه بـ "جزداني" دائماً لأدفع له الضريبة، وإلا فإنه سيعود إلى تهديدي وقتالي. لا بل إنه يشترط عليّ أن أدفع هذه الضريبة وأنا أشعر بالذل: أذلاء منقادون لحكم الإسلام. حسب المصدر السابق نفسه! 

******

ربما يظن البعض أن هذا الله كريمٌ تجاه الذين يدعوهم بأهل الكتاب، إذْ أنه على الأقل يمنحهم الحق بأن يبقوا على دينهم إذا دفعوا ضريبة حياتهم، بينما يُبدي تشدداً أكثر مع غيرهم ممن يدعوهم بالمشركين، أي الذين يؤمنون بإله آخر إلى جانب الله أو بعدّة آلهة سواه. وهؤلاء أعطاهم خيارين فقط: إما اتباع دين النبي أو الموت.  لننظر:



"فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم" (9 : 5)

يقول للمسلمين إنّ عليهم، بمجرد انتهاء أشهر الاستراحة من القتال التي يسميها بـ "الأشهر الحرم"، أن يهبوا إلى قتال المشركين فيقتلوهم حيث وجدوهم!.. نعم، حيث وجدوهم.. أي، في مطعم.. في دار سينما، في مدرسة، في باص، في طيارة ركاب، في كباريه، في كنيسة.. ليس هناك مكان محدد!.. حيث وجدتموهم اقتلوهم!



"وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم إن الله غفور رحيم." (9 : 5)

فاقبضوا عليهم، واحصروهم في القلاع والحصون حتى يُضطّروا إلى الإسلام أو يُقتلوا، وتربصوا لهم في كل الطرق والمسالك، فإذا تابوا وآمنوا بما تؤمنون فآنذاك خلوا سبيلهم لأن الله غفور رحيم!.. (تفسير الجلالين)  وياله من.. رحيم!! 



وفي حالات أخرى يأمرهم بقطع رقابهم بمجرد أن يلاقوهم: 

"فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب" (47 : 4)

"حتى إذا أثخنتموهم" (47 : 4)

أي، فإذا أشبعتموهم قتلاً، فآنذاك: 

"شدّوا الوثاق فإما مَنًّا بعدُ وإما فداءً" (47 : 4)

أي فأسروا من تبقّى منهم ولكم الخيار بعد ذلك في أن تطلقوا سراحهم أو تبادلوهم بأسرى من المسلمين أو مقابل فدية. 




أي فإذا أعرَضوا وابتعدوا عن الإسلام ـ حسب تفسير الجلالين 

فخذوهم واقتلوهم حيث وجدتموهم ولا تتخذوا منهم ولياً ولا نصيراً." (4 : 89)


----------



## القصاع 71 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

التسامح والمحبه وما ادراكم ما يعنون 
سؤال للمسلمين 
هل سمعتم ان المسيح او تلاميذه رفعوا سيفا او شاركوا بقتال او امروا بقتل الاعداء؟

اما النبي محمد فقد شارك بنفسه ب27 معركه وقتل الكثير بنفسه وامر بقتل الالاف وفي احدى المعارك اصيب .
اين التسامح 

رجاء خاص ارحمونا من الكلمات الكبيره بان الاسلام دين تسامح ورحمه وهذا الكلام


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*



kinan قال:


> أظن إن عملة ده لأنه شخص من أتباع ديانتي.



*مضبوط لانه مسيحى*


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*



جرجس مشيل مريل قال:


> انا نفسى اعرف انهى دين صحيح انا الى اعرفة انى الاسلام هوة الاساسى ازاى بقا امسيح
> انا كنت واحد مسيحى وما اقتنعتش والان بقيت مسلم الله اكبر اشهد ان لا الة الا الله محمد رسول الله يا ريت الموضوع ما يتحذف انا مغلطش خالص يا ريت الرد بأحترام  متشكر:smil13: [/COLOR][/SIZE[/COLOR[/SIZE]]]



*اذا افتح موضوع بقسم الحوار الاسلامى واثبت لنا فيه ان محمد نبى من عند الله ونشوف ان كنت صادق ولا كعادة المسلمين
فى انتظارك*


----------



## fight the devil (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*



OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> ان الدين عند الله الاسلام



HI OSAMA_BIN_LADEN:hlp: :bud: :bomb: :big60:


----------



## القصاع 71 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*



jordan1 قال:


> الاخ عبدالاله
> فيه مسيحيين والله ععالراس من مواقفهم الانسانيه
> والمحايدة والباحثة عن الحق
> 
> ...




والله انت من الناس اللي بتنحط عالراس 
تحياتي لك


----------



## moussa30000 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

ده الفرق بين ابناء الله وابناء المعصيه:yaka: :ranting: :yahoo:


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

شكرا فعلا للاخوة المسلمين المحبين للمسيحية واعمال الخير للمسيحيين  والذين اثنوا وشكروا المسيحى المتبرع للمسجد اما المسلمون الكارهين والذين تلفظوا بالفاظ بذيئة وكراهية ضد التبرع فانهم اسائوا لدينهم وشوهوا صورتة اكثر واكثر


----------



## الطهراوي (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

ادا كانت عندي جائزة نويل لادب الحوار لاعطيتها للعضو           rafat ramzy

احبوا اعدائكم وباركوا لاعنيكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم 

بردو كلام محرف
ماهادا
نحب اعدائنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يحب اسماعيل هنية  شارون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يحب المسيح الكفار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يحب محمد ص الكفار؟؟؟؟
يحب الله الكفار؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ضحى (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

*ياللي اسمك (ملك المسيحيين...)انت مش طبيعي .. يقولك الرجل انه اسلم وامن بالله ورسوله..وكلمك بكل احترام تقوله ..تعال الحوار الاسلامي واقنعنا بمحمد ..محمد لا يحتاج لاقناع..لانه رسول الله..وامنت به العرب والعجم..ومليارات الناس ..فهل تريد اقناع اكثر من هذا ...انت تحتاج لعقل سليم لا لاقناع..*


----------



## Tabitha (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*



RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد :



*بصراحة انا لو معي أموال ,,,,,,,,, مستحيل أتبرع لمعبد للأوثان والأصنام !*


----------



## pyramid2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

هذا المسيحى الذى تبرع لبناء مسجد يشكر لهذا الفعل.....لكن من الوجهه الالهية  لا يشكر لان الاعمال بالنيات وهذا المسيحى مشرك بالله لانه لايعترف بوحدانية الله خالصة من كل قلبه بل يعترف بان المسيح هو الله او هو ثالث ثلاثة اى الله ........واذا امن بالله وبوحدانيته فعسى الله ان يقبل منه هذا العمل لكن لابد من ان يشهد ايضا ان محمدا رسول الله بالاضافة الى كل الانبياء السابقين ..........pyramid2007


----------



## Emad-ch (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

يا  استاذ طهراوى انت بتقول انه مينفعش حد يحب عدوه طب ازاى الانسان لما بيعمل الخطية الى الشطيان بيحلى العمل السي الى جيد فى نظر الانسان وبيخليه يفعل الخطية والشيطان اصلا عدو الله ولما الانسان بيفعل الخطية الى من فكر الشيطان يبقا كدا هو عدو الله وربنا له المجد بيسامح كل انسان على كل خطية بيعملها وبيغفرها له يبقا لازم نحب اعدانا زى ما ربنا له المجد بيحبنا واحنا بنفعل الخطايا كل ساعة واخيرا ربنا يبركك ويحفظ حياتك مش عايزك تفكر من طرف احادى خلى عندى معرفة وفكر لكل كلام الانجيل و القران الى بقول لا تجادلوا اهل الكتاب الا بالتى هى احسن سلام ربنا معاك


----------



## mase7ya (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*



ضحى قال:


> *ياللي اسمك (ملك المسيحيين...)انت مش طبيعي .. يقولك الرجل انه اسلم وامن بالله ورسوله..وكلمك بكل احترام تقوله ..تعال الحوار الاسلامي واقنعنا بمحمد ..محمد لا يحتاج لاقناع..لانه رسول الله..وامنت به العرب والعجم..ومليارات الناس ..فهل تريد اقناع اكثر من هذا ...انت تحتاج لعقل سليم لا لاقناع..*



مادام امن بمحمد  واقتنع فية شو المانع انو يثبتلنا بانة يحاول يقنعنا 

ولا انتى خايفة تنكشف الحقيقة ويبين انو كذاب ؟؟؟:smile01


----------



## mase7ya (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*



الطهراوي قال:


> ادا كانت عندي جائزة نويل لادب الحوار لاعطيتها للعضو           rafat ramzy
> 
> احبوا اعدائكم وباركوا لاعنيكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم
> 
> ...




_ايش الفايدة ازا انتا بتحب الى بيحبوك بس 
؟؟؟؟؟
ايش بتكون اعملت اشى زيادة؟؟؟_:dntknw:


----------



## joujou (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد*

الله محبة 



RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> هذة دعوة لكل المسلمين لقراة جريدة الاهرام المصرية فى عددها الصادر يوم السبت 8/12/2006 صفحة (يوم جديد ) حيث طالعتنا بالخبر الاتى مسيحى يتبرع لبناء مسجد وقالت انة بعيدا عن اختلاف الديانات وصدام الحضارات وجة سفير فلسطين فى اليونان سمير ابو غزالة الشكر لرجل الاعمال المسيحى العربى سعيد خورى الذى اعلن عن تبرعة لاعادة بناء مسجد فى بيت حانو ن الفلسطينى الذى دمرتة اسرائيل على حسابة الخاص ليصلى فية المسلمين وعلى احدث طراز معمارى وهنا اتسائل على ماذا يدل هذا العمل واجابتى بكل بساطة ان هذة هى المسيحية دين المحبة ودين السلام والتاخى وكما قال السيد المسيح (احبوا اعدائكم وباركوا لاعنيكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم )واتسال لماذا لا يحدث العكس ونجد المسلمين يتبرعون لبناء كنيسة بدلا من الهجوم على الكنائس وهدمها وتكسيرها واحراقها واتسال لماذا لا يثبتوا ايضا ان الاسلام دين محبة وسلام وتاخى وانة بعيد عن العنف والتعصب والكراهية والارهاب وان يعرفوا ان الدين للة وحدة وان الوطن للجميع :Love_Mailbox:



أنت توجع رأسك وتطرح أسئلة  صديقي الاسلام عاد الى ما قبل التاريخ لقد مرّ عليه التاريخ


----------

